# Padauk and Bloodwood



## hondaman (Jun 29, 2012)

Did 2 projects other wood used was yellowheart the red would get into the yellowheart tried mineral spirits and acetone not able to remove it. Will be doing another project and would like to use the wood above.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have used padauk with mahogany and bloodwood with other light coloured woods.

I use Random Orbit Sander attached to my dust collector. So far, this has proven to prevent staining of the other woods by the darker wood.

I have also used purpleheart, rosewood, wenge.

The only time I had a problem was when I sealed the project with shellac. This caused the rosewood to bleed into the next wood, happened to be yellowheart, but would have bleed into any other species.

How did you sand and what type of finish did you use?


----------



## hondaman (Jun 29, 2012)

Sanded with a sheet sander I don't have one with a vac attachment, but I have been looking at them. Space for me is limited no room for a dust collector but have a shop vac. First tired poly to finish but would never dry so removed it and applied a lacquer finish which did dry.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You need to use your shop vac attached to your sanding tool.

This is very important.

If I try to sand bloodwood or padauk and any other wood by hand, I will get the dust carrying over to the adjacent wood, and as you experienced, this will not be removed by solvent.

The important detail is to remove the dust as it is created, so you need to use a tool which is attached to your shop vac and have a shop vac which has good suction.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Padauk and Yellowheart (Pau Amarello) goes really well together. I normally hand plane and stay away from the sandpaper when mixing these two. If you have to sand though, use a shop vac with a brush attachement and get all the dust out of the pores. If there are any dust left in the pores, it will stain as the coat wet's the dust. Also, when these two species are next to each other, do not use a water based finish, as the Padauk will bleed into the Yellow Heart


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I would throughly blow the dust off with an air hose before finishing something like that again. I do that even if I'm finishing wood the same flavor.


----------



## hondaman (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the information, I will invest in a sander with a vac attachment, and pick up a brush attachment and use an air compressor to blow off, I due use a very good dust mask.


----------

